# Metroid Prime ran on Unreal Engine 2



## Valwin (Jan 4, 2012)

> Metroid Prime runs on a very heavily modified version of Unreal Engine 2. You can certify this to yourself by looking at the text box next to Asset_CMDL_EditorModel. Notice the word "/cooked/" in there.
> 
> For those of you who have worked with the Unreal Engine, you'll know what this is, else, you might wanna read. Cooking is a term for compiling all of the maps, scripts, materials, etc. you've made into one usable executable, or "game". It was used primarily for consoles, although now support has come out for PC cooking, resulting in faster loading times.
> 
> ...



mind = blown
Source


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Unreal engine ---> Smells of mods from a mile, which is always welcome. I give my blessing to this holy research, let it be continued until fruition.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gee valwin keeps uncovering bombshell after bombshell these days! Congratz


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Unreal engine ---> Smells of mods from a mile



Strong nose xd

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jan 4, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Gee valwin keeps uncovering bombshell after bombshell these days! Congratz


If we fix his English then he could become like the Ron Burgundy of Gbatemp.


----------



## granville (Jan 4, 2012)

Very cool find, and interesting! I'm assuming this also means Prime 3 is built on Unreal 2 as well, seems to be the same engine as the original two.

Wonder if Retro will work on a Prime 4 with Unreal Engine 3 for the Wii U, since it supports it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2012)

granville said:


> Wonder if Retro will work on a Prime 4 with Unreal Engine 3 for the Wii U, since it supports it.


we can only hope


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a pretty good piece of information. I didn't even think it was possible that this game could run on unreal o.o


----------



## T3GZdev (Jan 4, 2012)

hmmm so metroid wii u & 3DS on unreal engine 3 or 4?


----------



## granville (Jan 4, 2012)

t377y000 said:


> hmmm so metroid wii u & 3DS on unreal engine 3 or 4?


Metroid Prime for Wii U would be feasible considering there already exist games confirmed for Wii U that use Unreal 3 (Arkham City i believe is one, possible others i forget). 3DS on the other hand, Epic claims to be unable to support Unreal 3. At least in its current state. So save for a completely new mobile specific rewritten version of the Unreal engine (as Capcom did with MT Framework), i don't think a 3DS Metroid could use Unreal 3. Unreal 2 should work fine, and i'd imagine most people would be satisfied with it. While it's apparently a pretty crappy programming mess, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory 3DS is said to run on Unreal 2.5. With a more competent developer, a Metroid Prime probably do really well on the 3DS. Better shader effects are possible too. Unreal 2.5 is still a great engine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2012)

make metroid with unreal eng 3 for wiiu
and make 2d metroids for 3ds
problem solved


----------



## injected11 (Jan 4, 2012)

granville said:


> Very cool find, and interesting! I'm assuming this also means Prime 3 is built on Unreal 2 as well, seems to be the same engine as the original two.
> 
> Wonder if Retro will work on a Prime 4 with Unreal Engine 3 for the Wii U, since it supports it.


From what I've read, the Primes were a trilogy, so that's done. I'd gladly welcome another Retro Studios Metroid though.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2012)

Am I the only one not really surprised?  Companies license and re-use engines like this all the time.  Metroid Fusion looks to have used the Wario Land 4 engine, for example.

As for the Unreal engine series, it's sold to be used for games.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unreal_Engine_games
Bioshock 1/2?
Red Steel?
Even some PSP games used various versions.

But yeah the modding ability would be interesting if it was doable.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Am I the only one not really surprised?  Companies license and re-use engines like this all the time.  Metroid Fusion looks to have used the Wario Land 4 engine, for example.
> 
> As for the Unreal engine series, it's sold to be used for games.
> http://en.wikipedia....al_Engine_games
> ...



Agreed, nothing special here I think.
Retro did an AWESOME  job though


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Retro did an AWESOME  job though


*A LOT* better than team ninja


----------



## dorayaki95 (Jan 4, 2012)

actually what is so mind blowing with metroid prime using unreal engine 2?  can somebody please explain. doesn't game like red steel uses unreal engine 2.5?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 4, 2012)

dorayaki95 said:


> actually what is so mind blowing with metroid prime using unreal engine 2?  can somebody please explain. doesn't game like red steel uses unreal engine 2.5?


Likewise. Forgive my ignorance, but what on earth is the big deal?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 4, 2012)

If any of you actually read the source thread, this has been all but debunked and was based on very flaky and circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 4, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Likewise. Forgive my ignorance, but what on earth is the big deal?


I'm also a bit confused. Maybe people care because Nintendo normally uses their own engines?

It is true that Metroid Prime is a visually strong game, especially if you consider when it came out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Retro did an AWESOME  job though
> ...


What's people's problem with Metroid: Other M? Sure, it was shorter than your average Metroid game but I personally enjoyed the heck out of it. Compared to other games available on the system it's "Cream of the Crop" quality.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...



I don't think it was about the game itself, but how they represented Samus.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

That's certainly not something i expected.
Info = *Mindfucked*


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 4, 2012)

HaniKazmi said:


> If any of you actually read the source thread, this has been all but debunked and was based on very flaky and circumstantial evidence.



By debunked, you mean disproven, right?  That it's NOT using Unreal Engine 2?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, that's... interesting, I guess.


----------



## troydude6 (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it's interesting that Nintendo didn't use their own engine, like they normally do. That being said, Retro probably didn't have the time to make a brand new engine before deadline.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 4, 2012)

And how did they come to this conclusion?

Because of the presence of the word '/cooked/'?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I don't think it was about the game itself, but how they represented Samus.


I suppose so, but... this is actually what I particularily liked. The game portrays the young Samus, not exactly the bloodthirsty bounty hunter yet. She's encountered with her past life and cracks both, mentally and physically when she loses her team mates to various hazards. Ultimately the experience makes her stronger and allows her to "kick ass" in the future.

I really *liked* the redesign and I *liked* the fact that her "human" side was shown. Perhaps the dialogues were a bit too lenghty and perhaps the word "baby" was used way too many times, but overall, it was a pretty damn solid game, reminiscent of its predecessors but trying to convey a more complex story at the same time.


----------



## Celice (Jan 4, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Am I the only one not really surprised?  Companies license and re-use engines like this all the time.  Metroid Fusion looks to have used the Wario Land 4 engine, for example.


But the difference is that Nintendo doesn't really _use_ outside things. They reused the Wario Land 4 engine because it was already theirs  Zelda 64, as we all know, reuses ands builds on Super mario 64 the same way.

But this is a Nintendo first-party title that used an outsourced engine... if the news is true. That's pretty interesting. Not so much, since Retro isn't exactly an in-house thing, but there's just this weird middle-feeling. Just 'cause it's not something that's known to be existent for first-party titles.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 4, 2012)

if it runs on unreal engine 2 then I wonder if porting is a possiblity....


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 4, 2012)

That's pretty interesting, just proves how versatile the engine is even though the 1st Unreal Engine was and still is a damn nightmare to work with, too many bsp holes!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 5, 2012)

Celice said:


> But the difference is that Nintendo doesn't really _use_ outside things. They reused the Wario Land 4 engine because it was already theirs  Zelda 64, as we all know, reuses ands builds on Super mario 64 the same way.
> 
> But this is a Nintendo first-party title that used an outsourced engine... if the news is true. That's pretty interesting. Not so much, since Retro isn't exactly an in-house thing, but there's just this weird middle-feeling. Just 'cause it's not something that's known to be existent for first-party titles.


Thanks for shedding some much needed light


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it was about the game itself, but how they represented Samus.
> ...



GOD, have you EVER played Metroid prime?
Because you would know what the difference is.

IMHO, Metroid other M was a mediocre action game.
It would probably be a bit better if samus was'nt there.
There's No exploring trying to find powerups / items, No good reason to kill enemy's as they do not give ANYTHING, No Skippin cutscenes, Impossible to get 100% in a singele playthru, No sequence breaking, No replay valeu ( besides getting that dumb helmet ...) you can watch the whole game as a movie...lame, it;s a game.
No skill required as samus autoaims, implement of missiles is badly implemented and adds nothing to the game.
Lack of imagination in the design departement of Tecmo, Samus looks ,sounds and act "out of place ". Level design is repeatative and boring, no urge to explore.
Lack of feeling of solitude wich the franchise is known for.
Most horrible last boss in the history of Metroid Period, wich is also the only time you can use the POWERBOMB (wich you practised during the Movement tutorial) during your first playthrough.
Uninspireing soundtrack.

Story is like a BAD SF movie, It portrais Samus in an egocentric storytelling, where she is presented as a weak girl with "father" isseus, and she'll have to obey to men in order to get ANYWHERE.
I DON"T CARE, but I also don't understand WHY she has such low self-esteem, right after what happened on sr388?

It's also the first metroid game that has restrooms in it with powerups.....

Team Ninja/ Tecmo DID nothing to get the Metroid universe over to the player, I felt completely dissconnected from the game.
The contant interuption from the ( very basic ) gameplay, by FMV is a major spoiler.
This is not a game, it a  ( slightly interactive ) movie.
It's below the bar for ANY nintendo first party game, IMHO.
Especially after the magic RETRO did to the franchise.

There's one positive thing about this game though....

It made me play Metroid prime trilogy again... All three episodes, PURE ART.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Team Ninja/ Tecmo DID nothing to get the Metroid universe over to the player, I felt completely dissconnected from the game.
> *This is not a game, it a  ( slightly interactive ) movie.*


pretty much like final fantasy these days


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 5, 2012)

This news isn't news. "GBATEMP" members need to start reading articles from non-internet places. Prime using the unreal 2 engine as been known since both the nintendo mag and gameinformer pre-release articles.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice to hear so as to know about how it fits together with some games. yea why you think a normal person to imagine how a license is ready to play. Oh I think it also kind of attention because it also has to find, some games you can get after that are not complete (rip), but they are quite enough for your imagination / thinking what would happen now. In addition, you also want to know how it is made and how it works for the makers and possibilities of such changes. I think what if a game set in the stores very well, if you just this way to something new to you, but where the potential and study the whole of something so far away, there are indeed points where you with a wink / concentration and the idea was not too difficult to look further there before, someone at work that I myself am not yet come to know a little about his experience to tell if there is anything after what was useful for the treatment was. How do you know? It is sometimes a bit tricky as you get older there is an attempt to do what to find a lesson from the teachers/ people who worked this out. to think of it, it's getting pretty huge with the outcoming games today, Fortunately, you can try to post the following so far. but there is far in the world. you often think to e.g. study or work to change direction and / or there are opportunities for long / short term. great!


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> This news isn't news. "GBATEMP" members need to start reading articles from non-internet places. Prime using the unreal 2 engine as been known since both the nintendo mag and gameinformer pre-release articles.



NEWS NEWS NEWS


----------



## manuel1984 (Jan 5, 2012)

Valwin said:


> > Metroid Prime runs on a very heavily modified version of Unreal Engine 2. You can certify this to yourself by looking at the text box next to Asset_CMDL_EditorModel. Notice the word "/cooked/" in there.
> >
> > For those of you who have worked with the Unreal Engine, you'll know what this is, else, you might wanna read. Cooking is a term for compiling all of the maps, scripts, materials, etc. you've made into one usable executable, or "game". It was used primarily for consoles, although now support has come out for PC cooking, resulting in faster loading times.
> >
> ...



The Title Changed in Neogaf to "probably" and the source seems to be a kid..just saying.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Team Ninja/ Tecmo DID nothing to get the Metroid universe over to the player, I felt completely dissconnected from the game.
> ...



Nice. I saw what you did there.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Team Ninja/ Tecmo DID nothing to get the Metroid universe over to the player, I felt completely dissconnected from the game.
> ...



Funny thing about Other M is that after you beat the game, you can go *watch* it as if it was a movie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Funny thing about Other M is that after you beat the game, you can go *watch* it as if it was a movie.



Probably the worst thing you can ever do by the way. Sat down with two friends and watch all two and a half hours of this giant pool of feces and it was fucking terrible. At least if they strung together Final Fantasy cutscenes there'd be at least a bit more action and higher quality CGI. Hell I'll even admit that I enjoyed Advent Children (YES I WATCHED ADVENT CHILDREN).


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2012)

nothing will ever beat MGS3: Existence movie


----------



## SifJar (Jan 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> And how did they come to this conclusion?
> 
> Because of the presence of the word '/cooked/'?



That appears to have been pretty much the entirety of their "evidence". The entire thing has now been pretty much rejected as nonsense.


----------



## Celice (Jan 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing about Other M is that after you beat the game, you can go *watch* it as if it was a movie.
> ...


You should watch the Silent Hill 2 fan movie. They put together the entire game, including the gameplay that made it relevant, and put it up for viewing. And it doesn't feel like a game's being played either... It's pretty cool actually.


----------

